
Speeding up scikit-learn workflow using a high-performance Go proxy - cpplinuxdude
http://ioloop.io/blog/hoverpy-scikitlearn/
======
char8
interesting. normally I just save my model in sklearn, but I like how this
does the caching transparently before even building the model.

